# Can Democratic types be elitist?



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

if so, how do you tell them apart from an aristocratic type?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@Swordsman of Mana
Well, I assume you see yourself as both, so how do you tell yourself apart from someone aristocratic?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Nonsense said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> Well, I assume you see yourself as both, so how do you tell yourself apart from someone aristocratic?


aristocratic types seem more hierarchical and collectivist and seem to judge people more off of socially accepted standards. I categorize people based on things like character traits, beliefs and ways of thinking (that is part of the appeal of personality theory). in other words, I class people based off of who they _are_ rather than some silly title bestowed upon them by society


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> aristocratic types seem more hierarchical and collectivist and seem to judge people more off of socially accepted standards. I categorize people based on things like character traits, beliefs and ways of thinking (that is part of the appeal of personality theory). in other words, I class people based off of who they _are_ rather than some silly title bestowed upon them by society


(Without placing any importance to the dichotomy) I judge people the same way.


----------

